# Recommended Videos Game



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 11, 2012)

1. Go on to YouTube
2. Locate "Recommended" bar on the right side of the homepage
3. Post first 5 videos that appear. No cheating.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Mar 12, 2012)

Minecraft, ponies, Minecraft, WarioWare DIY, Happy Wheels


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 12, 2012)

Ponies, Ponies, Moar ponies, ...pony music I think? *listens* Its pretty good.,Stolen video,Lots of robot chicken I can't be arsed to post,And a Magikarp sweep.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 13, 2012)

Ponies, a Gmod video, Animals as Leaders song, Opeth song, TF2 replay


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 20, 2012)

4 - Bowie No Jutsu~!
TeamFourStar AWA Special
Let's Play Penumbra Overture (1 P 1)
Metal Gear Solid 4 Soundtrack: Father and Son
3 - Fanservice No Jutsu~!

Easy to see what I like... Don't know what Penumbra is, though...


----------



## Sypl (Apr 1, 2012)

Mob Saloon
Backin Up Song
So I killed a spy today in TF2...
Minecraft XP farm
Sneaky Spy Waiting For The Train


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 4, 2012)

NGE One-Shot - Card Games for Charity
Metal Gear Solid 4 HD 720P Cutscene Part 54
Code MENT - Episode 5 Unincepted
Lets Play Poker Night at the Inventory (?)
Episode 44 - Ishizu Explains It All

Now, I like watching certain Lets Plays, but...


----------



## Frostagin (Apr 4, 2012)

[APH] England Tribute - If I Die Young
[APH] Rhythm of love [GerIta]
Doctor Who Series 5 OST- 59 The Sad Man
La Pasión No Se Detiene
Po pi po ~ Miku Hatsune Vegetable Juice Dance

Okay, I don't even like that first song. The second song is pretty good though. (Both have Hetalia pictures.) That third one is Doctor Who, most likely because I was listening to I Am The Doctor earlier. I think the fourth is Spain's character song or something, and the fifth is because I have been sucked into the craziness that is Vocaloid.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 4, 2012)

TombRaider3 JUNGLESPEEDRUN FROM 0:24 SECONDS
MGS3 -- Japanese Kanji --
Metal Gear Solid 4 Soundtrack: Father and Son (again)
Omega Prime
mgspw -- Japanese Kanji --

Wait, the next one is "Legacy of Kain: Defiance Outtakes"! I'm off to watch that!


----------

